# Bored with her food? Distracted? What's up?



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie will be 7 months old next week. She has been eating BB Life Force puppy and Wilderness LBP. From the time she came home at 8 weeks, she has acted like a vacuum cleaner with her food. I got her a slow feed bowl and that helped slow her down some. 

I moved her "eating place" to the laundry room (at about 4 months old) with the door closed because she would finish hers quickly then run for the cats' meals and the other dog's meal (usually still in progress). Now all of a sudden, she picks at her food then sits by the door waiting for me to let her out. I know it's a bad bad thing to start, but if I sit down on the floor with her, she will eat. She still gets very excited as I fill the bowl and runs to the laundry room and sits until I put the bowl down. Then her enthusiasm disappears.

Is she at that age where she is just too distracted to focus on her meal (she reminds me of young child who is just "too busy")? Anyone else ever experienced this? She is still growing like a weed; I don't really want her to miss a meal.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I know the professionals would say to pick up her bowl after 15 mins and give it to her at her next scheduled feeding time. I'm bad, you might not want to follow my advice, I add a little yogurt, or boiled egg or unsalted chicken broth. I know I'm the worst..lol.

I do think its normal for them to get bored with their food at this age. Mine always checks to see what the other two older dogs are getting. When he finds out its the same old stuff, he also looks disappointed . 

Hopefully someone will come along with some better advice


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know. If it was me, I'd go in the laundry room while she eats. My Sage is somewhat like this. I feed Russell in a crate in the other room. Carly eats in the kitchen. Sage eats next to the dining room table,where I sit and watch her like a hawk or she'll skip out on me and not eat at all. It also keeps Carly from knocking Sage out of her bowl and eating her food. It may sound convoluted to some people, but it works for me. 

I have tried crating everyone, and then no one but Russell eats. I'm telling you, what ever works!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

switch food. maybe she doesn't like what you're feeding her. their
taste can change maybe something changed in her original food.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

*Could she be "on to me"?*

She has gone from a voracious eater of BB Life Force puppy mixed with Wilderness LBP to Fromm and now to Orijen LP. Every time I have introduced a new food in the past week, she will eat a small bowl full (yay) then no more the next meal time (boo). 

I am wondering... Since we got her in May at 8 weeks, I have always fed her then put her in her crate for an hour (bloat scares me - and she is extremely active like most 7 month olds - she loves to run, jump, play, chase all the time). 

Is she now assoicating eating with having to sit in her crate ? I am thinking about this way too much ?


----------

